

 How's the page looking? - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare.github.com/Hydroxide/

======
dhaivatpandya
I'm not a designer by a long shot, but, its an open source project, and I
don't want it to look atrocious. Feedback would be awesome :)

------
ricardobeat
very nice, but where's the demo? :)

